# How to sooth ear pain from ear infection



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a miserable ear infection; went to the doc and started antibiotics yesterday but the stabbing pain persists even tonight; I have been taking Advil but don't like taking it and it's not working all that well. Anything I can do at home to ease the pain? I am worn down with the pain.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Get a tincture of mullein and put a few drops in your ear.


----------



## rickpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

.. I have used colloidal silver solution in the ear with almost instant results...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

As far as OTC meds, you can safely take tylenol then two hours later aspirin, then two hours later tylenol, etc. It helps to keep pain down when you just alternate them in two hour intervals. And, if you can stand Naproxin, it works better for pain than either of the other two.


----------



## MCJam (Dec 27, 2012)

Wrap a sliver of garlic in a tissue, slide it into the offending ear and leave it there for a while, maybe while laying on the couch with a good book....


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas. It got so bad I went to urgent care; they gave me Norco and I'm a new person!


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Glad the pain is relieved.

I use mega doses of vitamin C for most ailments, and tend to recommend that as a help to folks.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Along with everything else, up your nutrition with fruits, juice, berries, vegetables, dark green veggies, and a multivitamin to boot. Also a Vitamin D/Calcium supplement can't hurt. And try to eat some fresh garlic every day or every other day. Can't hurt and could help you in a lot of other ways. Perhaps you are already doing this. 

Since I have made dietary changes, a sinus problem I had for near 10 years has near disappeared.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I haven't tried this but a wise older woman advised me that lavendar essential oil on a cotton ball placed gently into the ear will help with pain... she suggested it for a child


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

I get swimmer's ear easily, so I've had my share. Here's what I do:


Take a clove or two of garlic.
Mince well and put in a small cup.
Dribble a little olive oil over it, enough to cover all the pieces well.
Let sit 15 minutes, but no more.
Use a dropper and draw up the oil (a tsp's worth).
Tilt head and put oil in ear.
Lay on your side for 10 minutes to let the garlic do its work. You will start feeling better almost immediately.
Garlic looses its potency quickly (30 minutes) after you cut it up and expose it to air, so you have to use it freshly.


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Don't forget the old hot water bottle trick, also!


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

remedy has always worked for our family. I make this each year when the flowers of the mullein plant are in bloom. 


God bless


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

A warm compress helps right away while you wait for meds to kick in. I use that with the littles and tried it on myself.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I started using Garlic Mullein drops in my baby sons ear when an infant after 3 ear infections prior to turning one years old..he had some health issues..but i refused to keep putting him on anti biotics. I did the research and began using the Garlic Mullein drips. Now that baby is a brawny 20 year old man. For any ear infections, pain or concerns, it is my family's choice. For those suggesting garlic or mullein, I bet both work independently but put them together and it works like magic for us!


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

warm (not hot) sweet oil in your ear helps. For whatever it is worth, two of my relatives both say that Advil causes their ears to ring. I don't take it, so I don't know. I stick with tylenol.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

At the first sign of an ear hurting I put ti tree essential oil on my neck. From behind the ear lobe down about three inches. It has to be done before you are in agony, at the first hint. And of course, start popping the vitamin C.

I never heard of the garlic mullien very interesting.

My uncle, so we are going back to the 1930&#8217;s had an ear infection, nothing to be done. A neighbor told my grandmother to take some of *his own* urine and pour it into the ear canal. There was a pop and the ear drained. I have never tried this myself.


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

Garlic and warmth.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Dad always blew cigar smoke into our ears -- seemed to work, for a while at least.

I suspect it was the warm breath rather than the smoke itself.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Heating pad, it's very soothing. Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

njenner said:


> Thanks for the ideas. It got so bad I went to urgent care; they gave me Norco and I'm a new person!


Good! Norco or Lortab is the common treatment for ear pain around here. My daughter is an RN in a major ER here and says they no longer use Auralgan drops for kids - they give childrens Lortab instead.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I second garlic (we used is with oil but I suppose other methods of getting the garlic in the ear would work). Hylands also sells homeopathic drops that I have used and the relief was immediate. The ENT laughed at me for using them, but hey, they worked.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...........Here is my discovery , Awhile back I hurt my left shoulder , the doc gave me a scrip for a muscle relaxant , it's generic , called.....Tizanidine , 4mg ! This drug is a better pain killer than those prescribed for such . Why , because it will put you to sleep for 4 to 6 hours at a time , and it's cheap ! My Copay is only $5.00 , much cheaper than an opiate type pain killer . 30 pills lasts me about 6 weeks . , fordy


----------

